# Aergrind slipping grind setting - a missing o-ring



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

So, took my Aergrind apart today and layed it out, it unsurprisingly works in essentially the same way as the Feldgrind.










You dont actually need to fully disassemble the grinder to remove the burr assembly. You can just keep winding the settings coarser until the grind setting collar (2) comes off, then the bottom burr assembly will pull out of the bottom. [Having now added an o-ring, this will actually be more difficult with the o-ring installed as the bearing struggles to push past it]










There should be a o-ring here:










If your Aergrind is very easy to adjust or seems to be slipping as you grind this is probably the culprit.

Anyway - Knock are kind enough to be one step ahead of their own mistakes in this case and provide some spare o-rings in the pack (or at least the KS ones did) so I was able to fix immidiately.










Haven't tested yet but as there was only a little slip without the o-ring I imagine this is now fixed.

I'll probably be putting my Aergrind up for sale soon now that this is fixed. I dont really need the portability and although it likely makes no difference in the cup it has more burr wobble than the Feld so given the choice I'm sticking with it's larger older brother!


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Holy thread resurrection, It looks like I'm now having the same problem. Is there a way to apply some food safe grease and or acquire some spare o rings from somewhere. If I stand it in a purly solutions would that resolve it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If you are having the same issue (slipping grind setting due to missing o-ring) I'm not sure how soaking in puly or adding grease would help?

I would expect adding grease to any part of this grinder is a bad idea as it will just pick up coffee grounds.


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

The o ring is not missing, it all looks in good order. Just wondering if the o ring is catching rather than slipping. Not sure what it's meant to do. ?


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Fixed my problem with the Aergrind.

I found the handle was catching the plastic top disc and altering the setting as I used it.

Fix was to maximize the gap, so a small washer and some Araldite results:


----------

